# Colson frame identification help



## HB Ballooner (Oct 23, 2008)

A friend gave me this frame. Told me it was a Colson and that he bought it from an old retired Southern Pacific railroad worker in the Los Angels area. Used to belong to the railroad but was given to him when he retired.

The only two things my friend had left was the frame and the skiptooth sproket after a number of years. When he bought it it had no tank.

I am learning a lot reading all the posts.  There are some well informed people 
here. With nothing to go by, not even a head badge its a guess what year or model it might have been. 1940 perhaps?? horizonal from the rear dropouts with no tension adjustment screw..curved downtube..

I stared sanding it down as it is completly rusty....seems to be good metal under all the rust...the brazing work seems to be very rough, perhaps paint covers a lot






I think it might be a Firestone...serial number 42580 ....then above that what looks to be 10.....then FBO... turned sideways it looks like LACO





I also found what looks like SPCO-1 stamped into side of the lower top tube





There is no hole drilled into the the chain stay for attaching a long chain guard. But for some reason there is a hole on the other side 
 For some reason there are two holes drilled on the underside of the downtube 

Skiptooth chainring that came with the frame....




Any help would be greatly appreciated  

Mark

Mark


----------



## JLarkin (Oct 24, 2008)

No idea on the year but there is a seller on ebay with a similar frame and lots of parts for it.  High $$ also.  http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/mcdillis  The chainguard is a clamp-on so there is no need for a hole to mount it.  If you have an extra $500 you can own them all but that kinda sounds ridiculous doesn't it?  I will take a guess and say the LACO was stamped by the railroad (L.A. County perhaps?) since it was company-owned at one point.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Oct 24, 2008)

I have the complete, postwar version of this bicycle myself. I am very impressed with my old Colson- it's such a nice, solid bicycle. Unfortunaterly due to space issues I may have to sell it which I am really hoping to avoid. I have a prewar girl's Colson frame with backwards dropouts like this, and it has the chain tensioners. if you'd like a picture, I'd be happy to post one. Best of luck...


----------



## HB Ballooner (Oct 24, 2008)

I found this one at Ebay....looks like the same frame.  I asked for the serial number..........42623......10......FBO......seems to be only 43 numbers behind my serial number....hmm


----------



## Aeropsycho (Oct 24, 2008)

*4Tees coll SIN!*

Yep!

Check the Bay!!!

Make a clipper... or see old post about "flying ace"

Make a cool motorized bike!

J A M I E


----------



## HB Ballooner (Oct 29, 2008)

*Still trying to figure out the year*

I am still trying to pin down a year for this frame. I guess there is no serial number list for Colson built frames.  
If anyone else might have some insight, I would be greatful.

To Balloontirecruiser........please, post a pic of the ladies model you were referring to. With multiple pics, I can at least get an idea of what parts I need to keep an eye out for. 

Mark


----------



## Aeropsycho (Oct 29, 2008)

*Does it Matter*

IT IS A 40-41-42 MAYBE A 46 

IT COULD BE A Clipper, Firestone Bullnose, Flying Ace, Goodyear Highway Patrol or Wings...

Type in under search... "flying Ace"

YOU NEED TO CHECK OUT DAVE'S SITE... 

nostalgic.net

J A M I E


....are you listening?


----------



## HB Ballooner (Oct 29, 2008)

*Prob does not matter*

You have a point.....no matter.....pick what I like and work from there

1940 Colson TL




1940 Colson Flying Ace




Two I am looking at as a go by......I really like the Colson TL, however, no idea what TL stands for or even if that is the correct name 

Mark


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Oct 29, 2008)

If I saw that blue Colson flying ace for sale somewhere I would buy it so fast!  I just love those. My old blue one above needs that same guard... Sorry, I'll be sure to get some pictures tomorrow or Friday and post them here. What in particular do you want pictures of?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 30, 2008)

There was a guy on ebay selling a bunch of old colson frames one had that short vertical brace between the top tubes back by the seat I thought that it might be a clipper without the tank.  I dont think that he sold all of his colson stuff, but I deleted the stuff after the auctions ended.  He was in Missoula MT I think his ebay name was dirtywater or muddywater something water about the same year he might have the stuff you need cheap, If i figure it out I will post a link.
Shane


----------



## Aeropsycho (Oct 30, 2008)

*T, is for the Thoughtful way you treat me... L, is for looking at his bike.....sorry*

TL means (Ted Lusher) that is his awesome bike! 

It is technically known as a "Blister Tank" model (bike guy lingo)

It took me 2 years of typing in Colson on ebay to find a chain guard!!!

The tube and slat rack is $$$$$ if you can find one I am going to use the cheaper one or a Clipper rack

If you look at the Clipper model their are parts on ebay now another cool model is the "bullnose" really hard to find the tank!!!

make sure you check out search on here for the flying ace posts cool stuff if 

you want to restore the bike I would look for a girls bike to strip some parts from....

If something pop up I will send it your way!!!

J A M I E


----------



## HB Ballooner (Oct 30, 2008)

*And here I thought TL stood for "To Love"*

That Colson TL is BEAUTIFUL. After looking at the Colson catalog posted it appears to be an "Imperial". 

2 years looking for that style of chainguard? :eek: 

You are probably right Areopsycho....looking for a womens version would be my best bet at finding parts....

And yes, please hit me up if you come across any parts for that model. If I have to wait a few years gathering up the correct parts so be it. Will be worth the wait. In the mean time, I can continue to learn how to restore it
the proper way. May even look to procure another type from the same era
whole and piddle with restoring.  I have never restored something like this 
so it will be a whole learning proccess :o 

Thank you all for your post on my new endeavour....

Mark from HB


----------



## JRE (Jul 4, 2018)

balloontirecruiser said:


> I have the complete, postwar version of this bicycle myself. I am very impressed with my old Colson- it's such a nice, solid bicycle. Unfortunaterly due to space issues I may have to sell it which I am really hoping to avoid. I have a prewar girl's Colson frame with backwards dropouts like this, and it has the chain tensioners. if you'd like a picture, I'd be happy to post one. Best of luck...
> 
> 
> View attachment 495456



I STILL HAVE YOUR OLD COLSON. HASENT CHANGED A BIT.


----------

